# Dark spots inside my dog ears



## memo7351

Hello Everyone,

Please kindly look at these pictures and find out this case and what it could be and how could it affect my dog ears?

My dog age is 9 months and he is a male.
His ears during running it appear flopping


----------



## Mary Beth

I think it could be wax. Possibly mites, but your post didn't mention that his ears were bothering him. I suggest you clean the ears. If it is wax, that should take care of it. If not, I suggest you check with your vet.


----------



## Fodder

I've yet to have a gsd with perfectly pink ears - it's quite possibly pigment. When cleaning, dirt or wax should come off easily.


----------



## Pan_GSD

that doesnt look like wax
looks like pigmentation that he's born with but you would have known that if you had him for a while

unless you see excessive head shaking, ear scratching, i wouldn't worry about it

i would just bring up on your next routine vet visit and ask about it


----------



## WembleyDogsUK

It wouldn't affect your dog's ears, floppy ears are the result of genetic inheritance . It could be somebody's failed attempt to put a tattoo, either, or - too early for your pup, or using wrong ink.


----------



## Jenny720

That looks to me pigmentation of his skin. It would be something he always had. Had you not notice it prior?? My gsd has similar spots in his ear my kids always called them Pokemon coins as they are almost perfectly round- lol! It would not make his ears floppy that is genetics -soft ears.


----------



## CarrieJo

Unless it cleans off I would agree skin pigmentation.


----------



## Tarmoh

My dog has the same spot on one of his ears. It is in the same place where the ear were folding while it was floppy.


----------



## carmspack

it does look like a tattoo in the middle picture - J 1 P ??

ask the breeder


----------



## Help_101

Pan_GSD said:


> that doesnt look like wax
> looks like pigmentation that he's born with but you would have known that if you had him for a while
> 
> unless you see excessive head shaking, ear scratching, i wouldn't worry about it
> 
> i would just bring up on your next routine vet visit and ask about it


My puppy has excessive head shaking and scratching,with a odor in his ear, with the brown line aswell but I don’t think there any ear wax


----------



## Fodder

Help_101 said:


> My puppy has excessive head shaking and scratching,with a odor in his ear, with the brown line aswell but I don’t think there any ear wax


this is a 5yr old thread.
your puppy has an ear infection - shaking, scratching and odors are not normal.


----------



## Help_101

Fodder said:


> this is a 5yr old thread.
> your puppy has an ear infection - shaking, scratching and odors are not normal.


How to I treat his ear infection


----------



## Fodder

Help_101 said:


> How to I treat his ear infection


take him to the vet.... they’ll identify if it’s bacterial, fungal, etc, and prescribe a flush solution to clean / dry the ear, and some sort of ointment.


----------



## Help_101

Fodder said:


> take him to the vet.... they’ll identify if it’s bacterial, fungal, etc, and prescribe a flush solution to clean / dry the ear, and some sort of ointment.


Thank you so much, I was tired of seeing my puppy suffer


----------

